# Aussie Gold



## Gcroz (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, I know most paphanatics like to make their own mixes, but I've had "INCREDIBLE" results from Aussie Gold for all my orchid types. I hope someone else on here can relate to this. However I need to ask these questions out of curiousity and for future referrence:

Has anyone used this mix for Mexipediums? If so, how did it go?

Ready for the flaming that comes from not making my own mix!:fight:


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a bag of Aussie Gold. Would you like it? oke:

Ohhhh....You've been in touch with Marilyn haven't you? hahaha...awesome!

Ok, then, let's be serious about this. Questions: 

Did you, by any chance, get more than one plant? 
Do you use any other mix than Aussie Gold for anything else (oh yeah, I'm remembering your mix now! That's the one that was all over my shoes! LOL!) 
Or is that it? 

Answer and then I will respond.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually, I haven't spokent to Maritlyn yet. Guess I need a spanking for misleading you. I trying to figure out what to do, hence my questions. 

Yes, I use Aussie Gold for all my orchids! I've found that the root systems and general vigor of the plants is INCREDIBLE. By that I mean that every, and I mean every, picture I have posted here was of a plant that bloomed for me after being repotted in Aussie Gold within the last year. By my calculations, it's about a 95% increase in the number of blooming plants from the old mediums I was taught to use by other growers. What they have works for them in their climate/conditions, but I didn't like their mixes as they are work intensive and don't give me the results I like.

I like Aussie Gold so much, that we are to be distributers for them.

And yes, your feet got well acquainted with the stuff. LOL.


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

They certainly did. 

I would ask Marilyn what she thinks when you speak with her. oke:

I'll bring my bag of Aussie Gold up for you at the next meeting. 

I know Jon in SW Ohio uses a similar, peat based mix (but he isn't around here as much as he used to be.)

We have quite a few members here from Virginia - Sue, Zach, Cdub...etc. Maybe they could speak to this? 
Now that you are in NH your conditions are VERY different so I wonder if that accounts for some of your success with AG? Just speculating....


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 24, 2008)

Heather-

I think the change in environment and state had quite a bit to do with it. When I had my collection returned to me, there was a lot of repotting and rehab that needed to be done. Thankfully, I think we only lost about 20 plants. In general, I think AG has a well balanced mix and I, in my mind, credit AG for getting my plants back to snuff.

One plant, C. Carl Hausermann, was in Rough shape when I bought it. Perhaps onle 2 viable roots left on it. One year later after being in aussie Gold, there are 5 roots and all of them are healthy.

Mediums are a matter of preference, of course. Whats right for one grower, doesn't work for another. I just like tooting my own horn about the medium I use! LOL.

Anyhow, back to the original question. Yes, I think I will ask Marilyn about AG. Now, if I could only stop thinking about what a great grower I am and actually spend a moment giving her a call...


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Aussie Gold for all my plants and have had good luck with it so far...although I did lose some Onc and Vanda types in it though I am not sure if that was because of the Aussie Gold or the buyer on E-bay I purchesed them from....they dry out all their plants before they ship them and they all arrived very dry and dehydrated and very few if any roots.....I know they claim that you cannot over water in Aussie Gold LOL but I have found I still need to let my plants dry out before I water again


----------



## Carol (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you use the specialty mixes or use the original Aussie Gold? I know that they make different versions for different genera. I have my own version named "Gibsonia Gold" that was concocted in the backyard of one of my orchid friends, who happens to live in Gibsonia. I haven't used it for paphs except one that I purchased at the Susquehanna Orchid show in Aussie Gold a number of years ago.


----------



## Candace (Feb 24, 2008)

I've heard that most of the mix actually gets washed out of the pot so the mix you end up with isn't what you start with. True?


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 24, 2008)

I was using just the basic Aussie Gold.....then purchased some seedling mix and used it for compots and did mix some with the regular Aussie Gold for a few seedlings.....this last purchase I got a bag of Paph and Phrag mix and so far I only have a few in it......the seedling mix is much finer of course I have found the regular mix can have to large size diatomite LOL or whatever the rocks are in it.....the paph/phrag mix appears to have more coir or peat or something in it


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 24, 2008)

I always have just a little mix wash out of the pot with the first watering......maybe like a teaspoon full or so nothing extreme.....and I usually just empty out the saucer back into the pot and have not noticed that there is any excessive washout after that


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Candace said:


> I've heard that most of the mix actually gets washed out of the pot so the mix you end up with isn't what you start with. True?



It's definitely messy if it falls out of the pot. We needed a whole hotel cleaning crew to come in! :rollhappy:

(G. I am just kidding with you - although it did take a lot of people to get it cleaned up but that was on the hotel's side of things....)


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 24, 2008)

I have thought about trying this mix....its about the same price as Aussie Gold although I had been catching some sales on e-bay on Aussie Gold 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Orchid-Mix-Paph...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, Administratrix, at least I didn't put a fire-cracker in it. That would have been a real mess! ~evil grin~:evil:

As far as what I use: Regular for Cats, Oncs, specialty plants, and Phals. I use the Paph/Phrag mix for those plants. I even use the Paph/Phrag mix for my seedlings as it allows more air than the seedling mix.

Yes there is some wash out, but if you have had a plant in it for long enough to need a repotting, you'll find that there is an decent amount of everything still left. It can even be re-used with new mix in the new pot (obviously only for the same plant). 

Finally, I agree that the "can't be over watered" statement is misleading. They should say that the diatomous rock doesn't allow much residual water to remain in the pot and that mix rot really isn't a problem.

I'm glad to see at least a few like it. I know there are a few fans at the NHOS too... Heather oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

How would it work for someone like me who is a compulsive over-waterer?!? " Gibsonian Gold" for the love of Pete! Is that like " Ericoninan Gold"?!? oke:


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, sweet, someone has a new nickname. At least this time it doesn't have the word "whore" in it. :rollhappy:


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Heather, where have you been hanging out. What a rude word. LOL


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Here? 
Oh, no, I totally am - I'm happy to say I gave that one to myself. "Grex" was in front. 
I'm a bit particular about my plants...


----------



## Ray (Feb 29, 2008)

Nobody mentioned how long they have been using the medium.....


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been using the medium for a little over a year now.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 29, 2008)

Gcroz said:


> Ok, I know most paphanatics like to make their own mixes, but I've had "INCREDIBLE" results from Aussie Gold for all my orchid types.:



Would you explain what "Incredible results" are? Otherwise your post just looks like a marketing advertisement.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 29, 2008)

Well GaryB, you actually have a point there. Since I do like the stuff, and think it is worthy of telling others about, I'll explain. When I worked for another grower, his catch all medium was Cedar bark, straight cedar bark packed tightly. Phals and slippers got something different, phals got Pro-mix and slippers got his own formula. On practically every plant, and by that I mean a very large percentage, roots became an issue as there were hardly any left. Most of my collection returned from storage with him in trouble, and since I have used AG I have found great root systems and an increased bloom frequency. So, in essence, I believe that AG was a key factor in rescuing a lot of my collection.

If you want, next time I repot I will take pictures and show you.

I hope that answers your question. I apologize if you fealt that my posting was an advertisement. It certainly wasn't my intention to offend.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 29, 2008)

I have actually considered experimenting with some of my plants in aussie gold. It is just prohibitly expensive for someone with a large collection. Does anyone know the cheapest way to get it? Is it from the company?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2008)

Make it yourself from the ingredients?


----------



## paphioland (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL I actually want to start getting premixed stuff. To be honest I am sick of making mix. The soaking washing soaking mixing mixing washing drives me nuts


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2008)

I just mix the stuff, soak it in R.O. water, drain, soak again, then use. I'm sure it's cheaper than buying premixed if you're making a lot.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 29, 2008)

I am obssessive about the mix. I soak the bark for a day then I wash the bark under scolding hot water until teh water turns clear. Then I soak again for a day. Then I wash it again. I do this especially if I put any coconut husk in which I use very little. I also wash my lava rock extensively.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 29, 2008)

I also sift through for crappy bark that hasn't sunk. That is a pain as well


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 29, 2008)

Paphioland: I agree with Eric, you can probably make the stuff fairly easily. I get mine cheap since I have a wholesale ID, but I have to buy a minimum of 100 lbs. BTW, I can't stand having to to all the soaking etc, hence why I bought pre-mixed.

And let me say it again, I'm not offering any kind of paid endorsement of this product. I'm simply trying to give an honest opinion of the mix in use.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 29, 2008)

So what exactly is the composition of Aussie Gold? Thanks, Eric


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 29, 2008)

Isn't that coir/peat-looking stuff treated (dried in the sun or something) to make it break down much slower? I recall a long explanation at their booth in Santa Barbara a couple of years ago (but I didn't stick around for it, so got the explanation second hand... and promptly forgot it).

I tried OG and decided it's not for me. In a dry environment, it goes dry really fast and gets really really dry. (Don't oke: please. I know my faults.)


----------



## dave b (Feb 29, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> So what exactly is the composition of Aussie Gold? Thanks, Eric



Found this on their site: Ill keep searching for more info. 

_AG is made from fresh water Diatomite imported from Australia, the finest coir fiber imported from Asia, horticultural charcoal and perlite, and some "secret" ingredients. _ 

Also had a statement on the home page about high silica. A bit more searching and i found this:

_Diatomite is composed primarily of Amorphous silicon dioxide (SILICA) containing almost no detectable crystallinity, in particular no cristobalite, tridymite or quartz were detectable, at detection limits of around 0.1%. With at least 15 other major, minor and trace elements, this 100% natural organic media is a biogenic source of silica as found in all life forms.

This rich source of plant available silica is documented to stimulate Self Acquired Resistance (SAR) in plants increasing their resistance to disease. Studies show the slow release of soluble silica promotes, stronger, healthier, higher yielding plants that can mature more quickly. This is the only growing medium that energizes and actually feeds your plants.

In it's non-crystalline form, Diatomite is a non-toxic, non-hazardous and environmentally friendly media. Our product is sterilized during processing so it will not swell, expand or contract and acts as an efficient thermal insulator.

Lightweight and highly absorbent Diatomite can absorb up to 150% of its own weight in water and nutrient, and releases it back to the plant as required. It minimizes leaching and run-off and significantly reduces watering.

Diatomite provides excellent lateral movement of water and nutrient throughout the media, it insulates, aerates and promotes capillary action and because it is multi-faceted, air is able to penetrate to the plants root zone without difficulty.

The PH of Diatomite is about 5.7 and has an electrical conductivity EC of 0.05 mS/cm, indicating little or no salt content making it an excellent growing medium for all plants. Diatomite can be used as a 100% hydroponics growing medium, and/or can be added to any other growing medium as well. (eg. soilless mixes, coco fibre, etc.) _

OK, im stopping now before I start sounding like im promoting the stuff. Never used it, and not going to. Saw a little dinky bag at a show once and couldnt believe the price.


----------



## Ray (Mar 1, 2008)

I've always wondered about the "amorphous silica being a source of silicon to the plants" statement.

Amorphous silica is glass, and pure silica glass is a remarkably insoluble material (I do have degrees in ceramic engineering and science, and they drove that home pretty solidly) - unless it's in a very basic chemical environment, and none of us are doing that to our plants.

Maybe there's something else going on there, but I don't see pure, solid silica doing much dissolving. If it was that easy, we'd have no beaches (except western Australia, where a lot of it is zircon sand).


----------



## DavidH (Mar 1, 2008)

I use Aussie Gold as well, but am slowly switching away from it. You can reuse it by sterilizing it in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes. In my greenhouse, it does great in the Tucson summer, but I have problems with it remaining too wet in the winter. Phrags absolutely love it!!! If I don't overwater, Catts and Paphs like it too. When I do overwater, I have problems. I need pots that have lots of air holes on the sides, which helps a lot.

Basically it's coir, charcoal, and diatomite. The fine mix is too fine for paphs and even seedlings, but the paph/phrag mix works for everything.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2008)

Really really?! oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like something I could make myself from what I already have in the house....but as I've said in other posts, I'm turning away from coconut products on my paphs...and phrags never liked coconut, whether CHC or coir...Take care, Eric


----------

